# weird turn of events



## jeffwee559 (Jan 14, 2007)

my domino took to my new carpet anemone which i bought for my 5 ocellaris clowns....they lucked out. but the domino loves it...will he feed the anemone?


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

hi, im a new member here, but i know a bit of this stuff.
some damsel fish have the ability to go in anemonies without getting zapped. both clowns and damsels lay in the same family. your domino will feed the anemone and happily live in the anemone at the same time.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

yes, dominos will host in carpet anemones. im not quite sure if he will feed it.


----------



## jeffwee559 (Jan 14, 2007)

nah he just likes to lay on him and thats about it. he only does it when he knows im not watching i swear! when i walk into the room he'll get up and start swimming about, its cute when i do see it. its almost like he is getting ready for bed and the anemone is his blanket.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

I had a tang I though was dead, so I left the room and he got up and as I came back in he played dead again, but I saw him quick enough that it saved him from the toilet. lol. My Ocellaris Clownfish never liked my anemone, but my Percula loved it.


----------



## jeffwee559 (Jan 14, 2007)

wow your ocellaris and perculas got along, i put a maroon in my 60 and my ocellaris went crazy it, i thought the maroon clown would be the aggressive one but all he wanted was out of the tank.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

My Ocellaris and Percula where like a mating pair! They love each other, literally!


----------



## jeffwee559 (Jan 14, 2007)

wow i think one of my clowns is a perc so there we go hehe


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

The Ocellaris where tank bred so that might of had something to do with it.


----------

